# Blockage? Bloating? Just growing?



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone has had a similar issue with their puppy.
Snoopy is 6 months old, has digestive issues and has not growing according to plan. He looks to be about 4 months old. (I've gone on & on about this in other threads so I won't bore anyone with that.)

Recently he's been getting weekly B12 injections and I've mixed up dry i/d with his usual canned i/d. I thought this was working as he put on a pound & a half in a week. He only weighs 22 lbs & my vet & I have been working very hard at getting him up to speed & trying to figure out what is wrong with him. All tests come back negative, blood, cultures, etc.

Since Saturday he has not been pooping normally. It's very, very small. Additionally, I think he's bloated. His abdomen seems distended to me although he doesn't act like he's in any pain, or that it's uncomfortable. I do hear some gurgling too. Last night he threw up some milky looking liquid.

He's interested in his his food, wants to play and seems ok: not panting or pacing, eyes bright, nose nice & cold. I'm just concerned that he might have a blockage or something. The vet said he is probably too small for bloat.

He did take a huge spill in the back yard Friday while chasing a ball - one of those end over end falls, but it didn't seem to phase him at all.

I have been in touch with an online vet & they said that it's probably the i/d causing the small stool & bloating. I don't know, he's been on it for 3 months now & I haven't seen this. He also said that it may have to do with a growth spurt. Regardless, I'll be taking him in Monday morning because I worry so much.

So, anyone have experience with something like this? Distended abdomen, tiny poops, gurgling guts, etc? Maybe those of you who have dealt with an obstruction could ease my mind? I know I worry too much, but this pup has been one stomach problem after another & it just consumes you when you can't figure out what's going on.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Have you ever put a spoonful of pumpkin on his food??? (100% pumpkin... not pie filling). It can help either diarrhea or constipation. Don't know with his other problems if you'd consider it, but just a thought.
Perhaps probiotics/enzymes to better help him assimilate his food. Just remember that as far as nutrition, vets aren't the best schooled..... you might want a consult with a canine nutritionist.


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

I forgot to mention that he is getting probiotics once a day.

I've heard people here recommend pumpkin a lot. I will have to try it. 

I've also learned that i/d is not the best thing for a growing pup, but it seems like all he can tolerate for now.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd take him back to the vet if he's not better by tomorrow. Don't want to mess with a blockage.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Has an ultrasound or xrays been done? If not I would request them asap to see if there is any type of blockage in his belly somewhere. Hope he is going to be ok. Please keep us updated.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My sister had to take B12 injections and she was always bothered by nausea and upset stomach for a few days after the shot. I still would take him in to be checked out, just in case.


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

I took Snoopy in today. Apparently his intestines are filled with fluid. The vet aspirated a little & checked it. He said that there were no cells in it & it didn't indicate cancer - thank God. He said snoop will eventually poop the fluid out as diarrhea, and I should go ahead & feed him normally. What confounds me is they also did a rectal exam & found no feces in his colon. I'm suprised because he hasn't pooped much at all for 2 days.

He has to go back in bright & early tomorrow morning for a blood test to check for Pancreatic function & malabsorbtion. I'm really hoping this is the answer - I feel like I've been through the mill with him for the past 3 months & it seems like it will never end. At least a pancreatic disorder can be treated with medicine. The next step is a biopsy of the colon - I'm not too thrilled about that prospect...and the fact that I don't have unlimited funds for this.

(Of course I'm going to do what's necessary because I can't imagine being without this little boy.)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'll be keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WolverSyr said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has had a similar issue with their puppy.
> Snoopy is 6 months old, has digestive issues and has not growing according to plan. He looks to be about 4 months old. (I've gone on & on about this in other threads so I won't bore anyone with that.)
> 
> Recently he's been getting weekly B12 injections and I've mixed up dry i/d with his usual canned i/d. I thought this was working as he put on a pound & a half in a week. He only weighs 22 lbs & my vet & I have been working very hard at getting him up to speed & trying to figure out what is wrong with him. All tests come back negative, blood, cultures, etc.
> ...


 
Has your vet considered a portosystemic shunt (liver shunt)? His symptoms are very suggestive of this.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yesindeedee!

The mere fact you mention 'bloat' is enough to make me want to get him to the vet right away, and I mean _right away_.



Debles said:


> I'd take him back to the vet if he's not better by tomorrow. Don't want to mess with a blockage.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Has your vet considered a portosystemic shunt (liver shunt)? His symptoms are very suggestive of this.


That's what I was thinking, too. Please ask your vet about it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WolverSyr said:


> I took Snoopy in today. Apparently his intestines are filled with fluid. The vet aspirated a little & checked it. He said that there were no cells in it & it didn't indicate cancer - thank God. He said snoop will eventually poop the fluid out as diarrhea, and I should go ahead & feed him normally. What confounds me is they also did a rectal exam & found no feces in his colon. I'm suprised because he hasn't pooped much at all for 2 days.
> 
> He has to go back in bright & early tomorrow morning for a blood test to check for Pancreatic function & malabsorbtion. I'm really hoping this is the answer - I feel like I've been through the mill with him for the past 3 months & it seems like it will never end. At least a pancreatic disorder can be treated with medicine. The next step is a biopsy of the colon - I'm not too thrilled about that prospect...and the fact that I don't have unlimited funds for this.
> 
> (Of course I'm going to do what's necessary because I can't imagine being without this little boy.)


 
I just read this. I might consider a second opinion. I'd be very hesitant to "feed him normally." A TLI test (for pancreatic function) is generally done after a 12-18 hour fast.


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

The situation has changed for the worse. 
He got very sick after the vet today so I took him back. They did x-rays and found that his intestines are full of gas - not fluid. He is scheduled for surgery first thing in the morning to relieve the gas and do a complete exam of his digestive system.

This came on so fast and his activity level was not any different than normal until tonight. My original vet never detected this, the vet I talked to Sunday said it was not a blockage and he could wait until monday for a visit, the vet today was convinced that it was only fluid...

They gave me a list of possibilities depending on the multiple biopies they'll do tomorrow. Two of them are not correctable and they would suggest euthanizing him. I'm praying for the best. I just went through putting a dog to sleep in October & I can't bear the thought of this boy going too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no.... I'll be keeping you in my prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh my gosh I am so sorry. Praying for the best, keep us posted.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WolverSyr said:


> The situation has changed for the worse.
> He got very sick after the vet today so I took him back. They did x-rays and found that his intestines are full of gas - not fluid. He is scheduled for surgery first thing in the morning to relieve the gas and do a complete exam of his digestive system.
> 
> This came on so fast and his activity level was not any different than normal until tonight. My original vet never detected this, the vet I talked to Sunday said it was not a blockage and he could wait until monday for a visit, the vet today was convinced that it was only fluid...
> ...


You are truly in my prayers, it is so hard to reconcile anything like this in such a young dog. 

Do you know what the two possible diagnosis are that they are referring to? Do they have an ultrasound? This sounds so much like a portosystemic shunt, which can be diagnosed without a biopsy - ultrasound would be my first suggestion before doing multiple biopsies...


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Keeping you in my thoughts. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Do you know what the two possible diagnosis are that they are referring to? quote]
> 
> They told me but it's all a blur right now. I think it was torsion which they said was very unlikely and the other could be a congenital defect, tumor, etc.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WolverSyr said:


> Pointgold said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know what the two possible diagnosis are that they are referring to? quote]
> ...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am saying my prayers for Snoopy and you. Hopefully the doctors will have good news tomorrow after the surgery and he will make a full recovery. 

PG
If they go in to fix his problem and find the liver shunt can they do the repair at the same time? I dont know anything about liver shunts.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this tonight about Snoopy. Sending many positive thoughts and prayers to Snoopy and to you, that this will be something very treatable. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I am saying my prayers for Snoopy and you. Hopefully the doctors will have good news tomorrow after the surgery and he will make a full recovery.
> 
> PG
> If they go in to fix his problem and find the liver shunt can they do the repair at the same time? I dont know anything about liver shunts.


 
It is possible in some cases to close a shunt surgically. 
He would first need to be diagnosed, either via U/S or a bile acids blood test, to accurately measure liver function. Blood is taken, then the dog is fed, and another blood sample taken 2 hours after eating, to compare pre and post meal results. It is more invasive than taking biopsies is going to be, and I doubt that they will have him prepped for something like that.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Keeping you and Snoopy in my thoughts, hope it turns out for the best!


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts. It means the world to me. Snoop slept through the night and we're getting ready to go off to the vets.

I am aware of the bile acids blood test. This was on the agenda for him in a week. First they wanted to do a pancreatic function test. Actually that is what he was supposed to get this morning. I trust my vet (although at the moment it's a bit shaken,) and I know she's going to be looking at the liver as well as his other organs.

I'm just suprised that this became so dire so soon. He was in on Friday and just as bloated, then again yesterday afternoon. I don't know why they didn't order the x-rays then.

I suppose I'm most annoyed at myself, thinking that I should have done something sooner or should have been able to advocate stronger for him, but I didn't know what was wrong, how serious, or what they could do to test him. I guess it's normal to blame yourself, I have been taking him in to the Vet every week for the past month & a half and I don't think I could have done anything differently - although I wish I did.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WolverSyr said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts. It means the world to me. Snoop slept through the night and we're getting ready to go off to the vets.
> 
> I am aware of the bile acids blood test. This was on the agenda for him in a week. First they wanted to do a pancreatic function test. Actually that is what he was supposed to get this morning. I trust my vet (although at the moment it's a bit shaken,) and I know she's going to be looking at the liver as well as his other organs.
> 
> ...


Please don't blame yourself. Taking Snoopy to the vet every week certainly shows that you have not let him down in ANY way. 
Continued prayers for you and for a positive outcome.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Praying for you and Snoopy today. Hope it's something that can be easily fixed. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for sweet Snoopy today! Hoping all will be well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers for Snoopy. I pray that he will be ok and make a full recovery. Dont feel guilty for not knowing all the answers, you have taken him to a vet every week doing everything you could to make him feel better. 

Thanks PG.


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

He is out of surgery. He is not doing well with the anesthesia after a 2 hour surgery and his blood pressure & temp are very low. They're working on getting him stable.
They removed about 2 - 3 feet of small intestine. Part of it had accordianed near the duodendum, and scarred over into a ball shape. Additionally, they found the subsequent length of intestine had died - thus the excessive length removed. The vet said this was most likely the cause of his problems all along.
She's treating him as a critical care patient and hoping his vitals come back up. So...it's still touch & go, but it sounds better than I expected.

I know there was more to the surgery than what I described, but at this point I'm beyond comprehending.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh poor baby and poor you! I hope he makes a quick recovery!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been following your thread, I'm so sorry about the turn for the worse. I'm sending lots of good thoughts that the surgery corrects the problem and he recovers fully and becomes a normal trouble making pup.


----------



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and Snoopy!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sending good thoughts and prayers to you and Snoop!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WolverSyr said:


> He is out of surgery. He is not doing well with the anesthesia after a 2 hour surgery and his blood pressure & temp are very low. They're working on getting him stable.
> They removed about 2 - 3 feet of small intestine. Part of it had accordianed near the duodendum, and scarred over into a ball shape. Additionally, they found the subsequent length of intestine had died - thus the excessive length removed. The vet said this was most likely the cause of his problems all along.
> She's treating him as a critical care patient and hoping his vitals come back up. So...it's still touch & go, but it sounds better than I expected.
> 
> I know there was more to the surgery than what I described, but at this point I'm beyond comprehending.


This is actually very hopeful! You are extremely lucky that he survived this - that is an e_xtraordinarily _long time to live with a torsion. Bowel surgery is extremely delicate, and recovery can be rough. But, with excellent post-op care he should be fine, begin gaining, and able to live a normal life. My prayers are with you.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

So sorry for what you and snoopy are going through.I'm glad he has survived his surgery. Prayers and good wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

Snoop woke up from anthesia and his temperature is normal. That worry is over - they were uncertain if they could stabilize him, but apparently he has. She said that he's mostly sleeping but has woken up a few times and once licked someone's nose.

She told me that he's not out of the woods yet, the sutures on the intestine need to hold and it's touch & go on how healthy the intestine is at this point. We should know if he is going to recover within 2 days.

I have decided to assume he will recover fully only because I've been dealing with feeling the end is near for 2 days & I need to feel happy & hopeful. Maybe a false sense of security, but it feels good for now.

My vet is not a 24 hour facility, so I need to pick him up tonight & take him to an emergency vet center nearby. She assured me that this was safe & in his best interest. I don't want him home tonight anyways & would rather he recieve the care he needs.

Thank you everyone for such warm and awesome thoughts & prayers. I have thought of your messages a few hundred times today & it _really *REALLY*_ means a lot to me.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WolverSyr said:


> Snoop woke up from anthesia and his temperature is normal. That worry is over - they were uncertain if they could stabilize him, but apparently he has. She said that he's mostly sleeping but has woken up a few times and once licked someone's nose.
> 
> She told me that he's not out of the woods yet, the sutures on the intestine need to hold and it's touch & go on how healthy the intestine is at this point. We should know if he is going to recover within 2 days.
> 
> ...


Excellent news, really! If Snoopy's temp is stabilizing, then the worry of him going into shock is all but eliminates. I agree with him being in a hospital situation after a procedure like this. You have done extraordinarily well by him. Prayers continue for his complete recovery. And I hope that YOU get some rest!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, this sounds hopeful. I agree with him staying in the hospital until they are sure he is stable. It is quite common here to take them to the overnight hospital where there are vets off hours to watch them. I'll continue praying for Snoopy and you..........I hope he heals good as new and you two have many many years together.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

What great news for Snoopy. I don't think I've ever commented on your threads, but I've been aware of your struggle with his intestinal issues, and I'm so happy to read that you may have *finally* figured it out and gotten it taken care of. Snoopy is one lucky, lucky boy to have such a tenacious owner.


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

It's funny, when I do a training I can rattle off all these internal organs & their function, but when the vet was explaining what she did and what was affected - she may as well been speaking martian. It's funny how your level of comprehension decreases as your anxiety rises.

I appreciate your posts pointgold, (as I do everyone's) it makes me feel a lot better. I cannot imagine bringing him home tonight after such a huge procedure. I'd much rather he continue on his i/v antibiotics through the night and we'll sort it out tomorrow.

I can assure you, I will get rest tonight. I feel like I've been through the ringer a few times. The vet was pretty certain that this was the cause of all his digestive issues. If so, I will so relieved to finally have this loveable boy grow and maybe stop worrying so much.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WolverSyr said:


> It's funny, when I do a training I can rattle off all these internal organs & their function, but when the vet was explaining what she did and what was affected - she may as well been speaking martian. It's funny how your level of comprehension decreases as your anxiety rises.
> 
> I appreciate your posts pointgold, (as I do everyone's) it makes me feel a lot better. I cannot imagine bringing him home tonight after such a huge procedure. I'd much rather he continue on his i/v antibiotics through the night and we'll sort it out tomorrow.
> 
> I can assure you, I will get rest tonight. I feel like I've been through the ringer a few times. The vet was pretty certain that this was the cause of all his digestive issues. If so, I will so relieved to finally have this loveable boy grow and maybe stop worrying so much.


He's a miracle guy, that's for sure! He obviously has a strong will to live, having had a torsion for so long!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's because you HAVE been thru the wringer. Get a good night's rest so when your baby comes home you'll be ready to take care of him. I agree that it's really miraculous that he survived so long with this problem...... I take it as a sign that he's not ready to go anywhere but home with you, where he belongs. Many, many prayers of healing coming from the Dallas crew.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

All I can think of is the song "Hang on, Snoopy, Snoopy hang on". What an ordeal for you both. Hopefully this is the cure your pup needs to survive and thrive. Sending heaps of hope to you both. Get some rest and please keep us posted.



WolverSyr said:


> Part of it had accordianed near the duodendum, and scarred over into a ball shape. Additionally, they found the subsequent length of intestine had died - thus the excessive length removed.


Laura, I'm going to pick your brain....this sounds like intussussception...but it's a torsion? Wow, what a lucky strong pup!


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

The vet never said torsion, intussussception sounds exactly like what she described. I was pretty dazed when she explained what had happened. I will get it clearer in my head tonight when I pick him up.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WolverSyr said:


> The vet never said torsion, intussussception sounds more like it. I was pretty dazed when she explained what had happened. I will get it clearer in my head tonight when I pick him up.


 
Intussussception is when the intestine telescopes on itself. Again, quite unusual to go so long as Snoop did.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow...what a heart wrenching thread ...prayers for a complete recovery for Snoopy and rest and peace for you ....((hugs))


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Regardless, Snoopy had a very compromised chunk of bowel....that the symptoms didn't progress quickly *is* amazing. You've taken such good care of your pup, Wolversyr, feel confident that you've been a helluva dad...or are you a mom, lol? Go take a nap now


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

moverking said:


> Regardless, Snoopy had a very compromised chunk of bowel....that the symptoms didn't progress quickly *is* amazing. You've taken such good care of your pup, Wolversyr, feel confident that you've been a helluva dad...or are you a mom, lol? Go take a nap now


Dad, hahahahaha

Rereading through the thread, I'm hoping that I'll regain my powers of correct spelling after this ordeal.

I've been reading a little about intussussception. I'm not sure what could have caused it, although he had diarrhea for a long time. I also saw that it can come & go & this would explain his brief bouts of good poops then bad ones.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness Snoopy has come thru the surgery so well and on the road to recovery. It is a total miracle that he survived so long. You have been thru so much but I think now you both are on your road to recovery for a long and happy life. The hospital is the best place for him and you can both rest and get things ready for him to come home. (((((HUGS)))))
This is exactly how I feel. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRwsTyUPIYE


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Prayers continuing for your little miracle guy...get some sleep tonight and tomorrow a new day will dawn and Snoop will be that much better.


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

BeauShel - that video is awesome! I feel that way too!

A friend & I went over to pick Snoop up & transport him to the 24 Vet last night. He was very groggy and down - which is expected, but he looked good. I guess he was the star of the show, they held him & talked to him quite a bit, changed his blankets frequently with fresh ones out the dryer, gave him a pillow, etc.

The 24 hour vet also planned on babying him all night. The best part is that one of the Techs from my vet also works overnight at the emergency center & she planned on hanging out with him all night. I called them before I went to bed & they said he was up and checking things out, wagging his tail & generally being a sweet boy.

My vet and the vet at the emergency facility explained his problem much more clearly. It was an intussussception, probably something he had for a long, long time. It would explain why he was so skinny when I got him, why he had such horrible diarrhea and why he isn't growing. They all have a pretty positive outlook for him. The next 4 days are critical, but he's a tough little boy and I'm praying he makes it through, while being very optimistic.

I'm running over to the 24 hour place this morning to bring him back to my vet - go to work - pick him up tonight to bring him home. I'm taking tomorrow off, someone will be here all day Friday & then the weekend!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Yea Snoopy! Keep it up, Bud - you are a tough little bugger, and life will be SO much better for you moving forward!!!!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Sounds like Snoop is doing great...wishing him continued healing.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hang on, Snoopy. So to speak.
A tough little dog, and a tough week for you. 
Let's hope it gets better. 
It puts Tessies forays onto the kitchen table in some perspective.

allen


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers continuting for Snoopy. Hope this am finds him well on the road to recovery. I bet you'll be surprised at how quickly they heal..... and feeling better, how he blossoms.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great news! It will probably be tough to keep him quiet!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I just read thru this whole thread and what an amazing pup you have in snoopy (love that name!) and what an incredible job you have done with him. Prayers and Best Wishes for continued success!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

G'mornin' Snoopy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jlf---13Q0g


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope you had a good night last night Snoopy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so happy that he is improving more and more each hour. In a couple of days you will see such a difference. I can imagine you are feeling so much relief and happiness. Great that your vet tech worked there and was able to keep an eye on you that must have been a big relief. Give him a big hug from all his new friends on the forum, we have been cheering him on too.


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

Snoopy is home! He was the hit of the vet's office today demanding attention and being all around loveable! They fed him 4 times, he's had diarrhea about 2 hours after eating - understandable considering the operation. I'll have to watch that, but I'm hoping they firm up a little over the next couple of days.

He was pretty skittish when we got home, but soon checked out all his favorite places, grabbed a ball & squeaked it for a while and then curled up with his tail over his nose & went to sleep. Right now, he's curled up at my feet as I type this. We'll move over to the couch soon.

He's doing a lot of itching & licking (not at his stiches thank God.) I assume it's a calming behavior or might have to do with medication & the anesthesia.

I have a list of things not to do, and 3 prescriptions to give him. I also have a heart full of worry that he's going to jump on something or twist in some way that will rip his stiches. I need to calm down about it and just keep an eye on him. I suppose this is normal and I just have to take it hour by hour as I get used to him & his post-surgery behavior.

I'll be home with him all day tomorrow, someone is here Friday & then it's the weekend. Supposedly Saturday & Sunday are the critical days. If he makes it past that then we know his intestines are healthy & healing well.

I am so thankful for everyone's responses, thoughts and prayers - it meant so much to me.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

So glad to hear Snoopy is home with you. That is great news! Sending prayers for a quick and full recovery!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm so glad he is home and seems to be feeling better. When Abby had her Gastopexy (stomach tack) I kept her by my side for days. They bounce back really fast. Do you have a cone? We didn't need to use it much, she made the association really quickly that if she left the staples alone she didn't have to wear it. Good thoughts for firm poop and continued recovery!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WolverSyr said:


> Snoopy is home! He was the hit of the vet's office today demanding attention and being all around loveable! They fed him 4 times, he's had diarrhea about 2 hours after eating - understandable considering the operation. I'll have to watch that, but I'm hoping they firm up a little over the next couple of days.
> 
> He was pretty skittish when we got home, but soon checked out all his favorite places, grabbed a ball & squeaked it for a while and then curled up with his tail over his nose & went to sleep. Right now, he's curled up at my feet as I type this. We'll move over to the couch soon.
> 
> ...


Take care of yourself, too! (I was going to say something about this being a gut-wrenching experience for you, but I decided not to...:doh
Seriously, if you can just relax with him, it will help to keep him calm and you can both have a chance to rest and recuperate. You've done a great job with him so far.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad to hear he's home. We'll keep those prayers coming until he is completely healed..... and you've gotten a good night's rest.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Yay for Snoopy and you!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad to hear he's home. We'll keep those prayers coming! He is a amazing little boy and a fighter!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You and he are such brave fighters. It is so hard to see something wrong but not know what it is to fix it. Good luck and I agree with PG snuggle with him and both of you get some rest.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow! I just read through this entire thread with my heart in my throat for you and your brave young pup. Keep getting better, Snoopy....you sound like quite a fighter to have lived so long with telescoped intestines. Wolversyr, won' t it make your heart sing to actually see the little guy grow?


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll keep updating if people are interested.
He (and amazingly I) slept through the night. He went out and had some diarrhea - to be expected. I tried crushing up his pills in his food, but he catches on a little too quickly & only ate half of it. I managed to mush it up some more and add some new food & he ate it. 

He's been hanging out with me all morning, mostly sleeping or chewing on a squeaky ball. He ate again around 11. We've been out a few times & he just pooped again - bright yellow diarrhea, but not as watery as the last.

I'm stopping by the vets tonight to pick up some pill pockets and ask about that bright yellow diarrhea. I'm assuming it's just after surgery stuff, but I've learned that it never hurts to be paranoid!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WolverSyr said:


> I'll keep updating if people are interested.
> He (and amazingly I) slept through the night. He went out and had some diarrhea - to be expected. I tried crushing up his pills in his food, but he catches on a little too quickly & only ate half of it. I managed to mush it up some more and add some new food & he ate it.
> 
> He's been hanging out with me all morning, mostly sleeping or chewing on a squeaky ball. He ate again around 11. We've been out a few times & he just pooped again - bright yellow diarrhea, but not as watery as the last.
> ...


 
Good for you. It sounds like he is doing very well.

Any bowel surgery, let alone a resection, requires a pretty intensive recovery. It takes a while for everything to function normally. Yellow stool is fairly common, and can mean that there is still a decreased bile production. He's only a couple days post-op, so don't look for everything to happen at once. I'd say he is doing great!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WolverSyr said:


> I'll keep updating if people are interested.
> He (and amazingly I) slept through the night. He went out and had some diarrhea - to be expected. I tried crushing up his pills in his food, but he catches on a little too quickly & only ate half of it. I managed to mush it up some more and add some new food & he ate it.
> 
> He's been hanging out with me all morning, mostly sleeping or chewing on a squeaky ball. He ate again around 11. We've been out a few times & he just pooped again - bright yellow diarrhea, but not as watery as the last.
> ...


 
PLEASE keep those updates coming. And there is nothing wrong with being paranoid....... the health of your baby is at stake and, afterall, you are PAYING them for their expertise. Ask away, call as often as you need to feel sure that his recovery is going right on schedule, and DEMAND that they take the time to give him a good going over when he goes back for a recheck and answer any and all of your questions. My vet knows to get comfortable when I come in cuz once all the pleasantries are done, I whip out my list.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like Snoopy is doing great and I am so happy for the both of you. Good luck with keeping him calm as he keeps getting improving each day.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Keep us aprised of the little guys status. I'm glad to hear he's doing OK. It's going to be fun watching him make up for lost time.


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't have much of an update on Snoop today. He's been good since coming home. He really wants to chase his toys, but that's out of the question for now.

Today and tomorrow are the crucial days of recovery, to make sure the intestines heal. I'm a bit on edge about it & watching him like a hawk for any grumbling guts, lethargy, etc. I suppose I'm a little too hyper about this, but I've invested a lot of emotion into this boy.

He has not pooped yet today. We got up at 6 & it's about 9:30 now. He did right before bed though & I hope that's why. I'll feed him again in a bit & see what happens. He's still having yellow diarrhea with some undigested rice in it. I called the vet & she said that he's probably not absorbing fats & prescriped a powdered enzyme for his food. I hope this is just temporary, but I suspect he'll always have problems with his shortened small intestines.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like things are going well. I have been thinking of him and you. Give him a big hug.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow! You two have sure been through it!!!! Join the club of paranoia. I'm not going through near what you are and see, my spelling abilities has never returned! 

Do you have a kennel that you can keep him in throughout the day to keep him quiet? When Duke had his ACL surgury, that kennel (ahem, his room) was a life saver for me and him.

You're being a great dad and one day you'll be on the other side of all of this and Snoopy will be all happy and bounding like a normal pup. It will definately make you closer and more protective of him for the rest of his life. I guarantee it.

Duke had a sever break in his left hind leg from falling out of an open truck window when he was about 7 months old. It wasn't compound, but we're not real sure why not it was so bad. But, he was forced to stay down and be calm while the leg healed and he had a HUGE pin that stuck out of his hip from pinning the bone together. From that time on, we have had a special bond with him.

The same will happen with you and Snoopy. You thought you loved him before! You're in for the ride of your life - a roller coaster - but oh so much fun! Hang on!!!

Yeah for you both


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WolverSyr said:


> I don't have much of an update on Snoop today. He's been good since coming home. He really wants to chase his toys, but that's out of the question for now.
> 
> Today and tomorrow are the crucial days of recovery, to make sure the intestines heal. I'm a bit on edge about it & watching him like a hawk for any grumbling guts, lethargy, etc. I suppose I'm a little too hyper about this, but I've invested a lot of emotion into this boy.
> 
> He has not pooped yet today. We got up at 6 & it's about 9:30 now. He did right before bed though & I hope that's why. I'll feed him again in a bit & see what happens. He's still having yellow diarrhea with some undigested rice in it. I called the vet & she said that he's probably not absorbing fats & prescriped a powdered enzyme for his food. I hope this is just temporary, but I suspect he'll always have problems with his shortened small intestines.


 
Considering the trauma to his bowel, and the length of time that he was having problems, I'd say that he is doing incredibly well. 
This is a dog that I would be giving probiotics to (Nature's Farmacy is the most complete in regards to beneficial bacterias and enzymes) for the rest of his life. 
I think that his story is remarkable.


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

He's been getting probiotics all along, although I have stopped them while he is on his antibiotics. I don't really see the point since they'll all be killed as soon as they go in. I will start them back up on Tuesday when he's off his meds though! I'll look for the Nature's Farmacy.

I'm a little nervous about the prospect of pancreazyme for the rest of his life, but who knows if he'll need it. It's just the cost of it that bothers me.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WolverSyr said:


> He's been getting probiotics all along, although I have stopped them while he is on his antibiotics. I don't really see the point since they'll all be killed as soon as they go in. I will start them back up on Tuesday when he's off his meds though! I'll look for the Nature's Farmacy.
> 
> I'm a little nervous about the prospect of pancreazyme for the rest of his life, but who knows if he'll need it. It's just the cost of it that bothers me.


 
Interesting. I am such a strong believer in probiotics that I feel that the fact that he'd been on them all this time in fact played at least a part in him not completely failing. I still cannot believe that he was able to go that long!
If I were a bettin' gal, I'd bet on him NOT having to be on a pancreatic enzyme lifelong.:crossfing


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WolverSyr said:


> He's been getting probiotics all along, although I have stopped them while he is on his antibiotics. I don't really see the point since they'll all be killed as soon as they go in. I will start them back up on Tuesday when he's off his meds though! I'll look for the Nature's Farmacy.
> 
> I'm a little nervous about the prospect of pancreazyme for the rest of his life, but who knows if he'll need it. It's just the cost of it that bothers me.


You can order direct from them... www.naturesfarmacy.com It is very cost effective and very stable with a long shelf life. A 2 lb tub lasts my 4 adults about 4-5 months.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so thinking of you, I know how hard it is to keep them quiet after surgery. I admire your committment and love, you are doing a great job! I so hope things continue to improve!


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

Well - Snoop is feeling pretty good I think. He's been wanting to play & me rolling his ball 1 foot is not cutting it for him. Luckily he's not a mischief maker, but a few envelopes have lost their lives today.

He's eating like a horse although I don't see any difference in his size - still very sunken in behind the ribs. It's been 6 days since surgery though & I'm going to chill out on worrying about it.

He still has pumpkin colored poop, but it's getting a tiny bit thicker. There doesn't look to be any undigested stuff in it - although I'm not about to go out & really examine it. He got his pancreazyme tonight so we're going to try it out in a few minutes.

He appears good, wants to play, sleeps really well, eats well, poops about 4 hours after, is drinking and taking all his medicine. I'm very optimistic!

Tomorrow he's spending the day at the Vets while I travel out of town. Hopefully they'll have good things to say too!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wonderful. Will be nice for the vet to have him a day and see what he has to say. Sure sounds like Snoop is a miracle dog, and will overcome this rocky start. YEA SNOOPY


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

I think this will be my last update in this thread because.....(drum roll) Snoopy is doing amazingly well!!

I've been holding off on an update until tonight. We just got back from the vet to get his stiches out. He healed up better than expected, and never bothered his staples. He put on 3 lbs this week and he's acting like a puppy for the first time ever. He is absolutely full of it, but still a very good boy.

He still has diarrhea, that's not really getting better, although I have been using the PancreaPowder Plus. It's a pain to use because it has to sit on his food for 20 minutes and he is a major chow hound. Matter of fact, he cannot get enough to eat now. He's up to 2 cans a day on the Vet's recommendation. I've been sucessful up til now in tricking him around food so he's not aware that I'm letting a big bowl sit out & "ferment" with the medicine.

He just got off a week of 2 different antibiotics & I'm hoping that has something to do with the diarrhea. We've included probiotics in his food again.

On the down-side - since the surgery, he's been trying to eat his poop. I suspect this will pass as he puts on more weight & gets some proper nutrient absorption. At least I'm praying that it does!

I appreciated all of your good thoughts and concern - know that Snoop is doing really well, he's happy, hungry and full of fire!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WolverSyr said:


> I think this will be my last update in this thread because.....(drum roll) Snoopy is doing amazingly well!!
> 
> I've been holding off on an update until tonight. We just got back from the vet to get his stiches out. He healed up better than expected, and never bothered his staples. He put on 3 lbs this week and he's acting like a puppy for the first time ever. He is absolutely full of it, but still a very good boy.
> 
> ...


:woot2::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:

I knew he would, because you've been a great doggie daddy!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw that's great news


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

FANTASTIC!!!!! Way to go Snoopy. Yeah, the antibiotics can really play havoc with the stools.... hope you get some firmness with them out of his system. How wonderful to see him acting and growing like the puppy he was meant to be. Bless you for taking such good care of him. And now...... how 'bout some pictures????


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

This just made my weekend. My wife and I both are so happy for the little guy!

Please post some pics of the boy and you guys have some fun!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is the greatest news to start the weekend with. Way to go Snoopy and Dad. It is great to hear that he is now being a normal happy puppy.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

So happy to hear _*hugs*_


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwww, that's great news ! 

Way to go Snoopy!


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

So glad to hear that Snoopy is doing so much better......I'm sure you are incredibly relieved! You've got a strong little pup!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hooray for you and Snoopy! You'll be amazed at his antics now that he feels well. Such great news for your little guy!!!!!


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

Snoop had something closely resembling a turd this morning! I know it's odd to celebrate such a thing, but I know I'm among friends, many of whom also have done a "poop watch" with their pups. Everyday they're getting a tiny bit thicker. I really hope we can get back on track with his pooping. This reminds me of when I first got him and we had about a month of watery diarrhea - eventually we were able to work up to somewhat good ones. I think it's just going to take time.

He is becoming such an active boy, it's nice to see him enjoy life!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WolverSyr said:


> Snoop had something closely resembling a turd this morning! I know it's odd to celebrate such a thing, but I know I'm among friends, many of whom also have done a "poop watch" with their pups. Everyday they're getting a tiny bit thicker. I really hope we can get back on track with his pooping. This reminds me of when I first got him and we had about a month of watery diarrhea - eventually we were able to work up to somewhat good ones. I think it's just going to take time.
> 
> He is becoming such an active boy, it's nice to see him enjoy life!


 
This is GREAT news! Given the length of time that Snoopy has dealt with all of these problems, and the the invasiveness of the surgery, he is doing incredibly well! Even under the best of circumstances, recovery takes time, but for his case, he is coming along relatively quickly. 
What a lucky dog he is!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOO-HOO..... a turd. Way to go Snoopy


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> WOO-HOO..... a turd. Way to go Snoopy


This makes me laugh, but you know, anywhere else on earth, people would think we're nuts. But yes, I was "whoo hoo'ing" this morning too!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I know that feeling :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news about Snoopy. Keep up the good work. We have all been a poop watch at one time or another.


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

My little boy is acting like a puppy finally. He's into everything, plays like a maniac and is causing general mayhem. He still hasn't had a giant running fit yet, but I'm expecting it soon.

I know he's not officially out of the woods yet, the intersucession could happen again - but he's doing so well & putting on weight. 

As promised here are some pictures:

The first is the day or two after surgery. The rest are more recent. You can tell he's feeling better in the last one! The middle one looks like he's depressed but I had just woken him up.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He's awfully cute... 
I'm betting it won't be too long before you are "complaining" about wild puppy behavior. Won't that be GREAT?!!!!


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

I already am complaining (good natured though!) There are a few things I never trained him on before because he never did them. I guess he was too sick to be a slavering wolf-boy. 

This morning he jumped up, grabbed the back of my sweats & yanked them down. Thank God we weren't outside....:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful, wonderful news!!!!! Give that boy a smooch on the nose for me:smooch:. Just think how much better he's feeling


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WolverSyr said:


> I already am complaining (good natured though!) There are a few things I never trained him on before because he never did them. I guess he was too sick to be a slavering wolf-boy.
> 
> This morning he jumped up, grabbed the back of my sweats & yanked them down. Thank God we weren't outside....:


Oh oh.... sound like my Bond reincarnated!!!! LOL


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

He's looking good!!! We'll keep you in our prayers for you two to have a long and happy time together.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Oh oh.... sound like my Bond reincarnated!!!! LOL


Hmmm, I seem to remeber a bit of that story...boxer shorts, tho, right?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

moverking said:


> Hmmm, I seem to remeber a bit of that story...boxer shorts, tho, right?


 :--pipe: SOOO, how 'bout them Yankees?


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> WOO-HOO..... a turd. Way to go Snoopy


A turd, a turd, my Kingdom for a Turd!

He's very cute. And now you've given me something to worry about. Is Tessie just well behaved...or chronically sick? 

allen


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

avincent52 said:


> A turd, a turd, my Kingdom for a Turd!
> 
> He's very cute. And now you've given me something to worry about. Is Tessie just well behaved...or chronically sick?
> 
> allen


Stop it, Allen, she's fine, you crazy man, lololol


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

Well...Snoop is pretty well behaved except for the suprise pants pulling, yanking towels off the rack, stealing underwear from the clothes basket, pulling on the carpet, stealing infants, burning down barns, robbing banks and crashing cars.

Otherwise he's a fine boy.


----------

